# Worst Move In the Last Decade?



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

What do you was the Rockets worst transaction (or non-transaction) in the last decade? 

I'll start us off by offering NOT trading Hakeem Olajuwon to the Raptors for Kevin Willis, Doug Christie, #5 (Wally Szczerbiak, Richard Hamilton, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, and Jason Terry available), and #12 (Corey Maggette and Ron Artest available) in 1999. 

Imagine getting Francis, Marion, Artest, and Thomas is one draft! 

Although, keep in mind, that in 98-99 Olajuwon played all 50 games and averaged 19 pts, 9.5 rebs, 2 asts, 1.6 stls, and 2.5 blks in 36 mins. The season AFTER he only played 44 of 82 games and averaged 10 pts, 6 rebs, 1.4 asts, 1 stl, and 1.6 blks in 24 mins. 

DAMN IT.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

not playing Tierre Brown in front of Moochie Norris.....he's way better, just give him a chance


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I think Moochie Norris is a very good player


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Moochie is a better player right now, and could start for most teams in the league.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Trading for Glen Rice!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> Trading for Glen Rice!


Well they didn't give anything of value....so why not get a player that can at least shoot?


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Well we wasted a big trade exception on Rice...


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

How about trading for Barkley

We lost Horry, Cassell,Maxwell etc.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> How about trading for Barkley
> 
> We lost Horry, Cassell,Maxwell etc.


I'm gonna agree with you on that one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I like Sir Charles. he is one of my fav.

I hated houston traded away Hakeem. He is my fav player of all time.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah but the Barkley trade took away the core of the championship team in Horry, Cassel, and Maxwell.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Mad max went onto oblivion, Horry is the same old Horry, totally dependent on others for him to get the wide open shot. 

Sammy was the biggest loss in that trade, but compared to what Barkley gave in rebounding alone, not counting his points - it was a decent trade. Phoenix is the one who got nothing out of that trade.

Now, if Houston could have had Artest, Houston would have had another defensive cog in the Rocket machine.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Mad max went onto oblivion, Horry is the same old Horry, totally dependent on others for him to get the wide open shot.
> 
> Sammy was the biggest loss in that trade, but compared to what Barkley gave in rebounding alone, not counting his points - it was a decent trade. Phoenix is the one who got nothing out of that trade.
> ...


Cassel is still one of the best point guards in the league today. Horry is one of the topclutch players in the league today and back then. The barkely trade took away the heart of our team. We would have won the championships for several years if we wouldnt have made the barkely trade.

Our line up today if we didnt make the trade would be of championship quality

Ming/ Cato
Horry/ Griffen/ Mo Taylor
Rice / Nachbar
Francis/ Mobeley/ Moochie
Cassel/ Maddox

That would be an unbelievable line up. We would have had this except for the Barkley trade.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

That lineup doesnt look any better than what we've got now. And you forgot Kenny Thomas


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> That lineup doesnt look any better than what we've got now. And you forgot Kenny Thomas


The max on a roster i thought was 12. I put 12 on there. You couls substitute Thomas for Maddox but why?

Thomas is good, dont get me wrong but there is no need to have him when you already have 3 PFs?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

My point is, Cuttino is just as good as Cassell(not to mention he is our star player's best friend), and I'd take KT over Horry, not that we need either when we have Mo and Eddie.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> My point is, Cuttino is just as good as Cassell(not to mention he is our star player's best friend), and I'd take KT over Horry, not that we need either when we have Mo and Eddie.


I would take Horry because he is:

1. All around good player
2. Great role player that gets the job done
3. One of the most clutch players in the league if not the most.

Kenny isn't a clutch player.

If the game was on the line who would you rather have in the game, Horry or KT?

For me it is Horry hands down


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Trade Sir Charles and Wastin Money on Glen Rice


----------



## The Duck (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll have to go with not trade Hakeem to the Raptors for the #5 and #12 picks. We would have gotten two very good young players in that deal, and I think it would have sped up our rebuilding process.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Duck</b>!
> I'll have to go with not trade Hakeem to the Raptors for the #5 and #12 picks. We would have gotten two very good young players in that deal, and I think it would have sped up our rebuilding process.


 

I think, that you should go trough this, now the team is with other players. All of them different that you were asking for.
And they´re BETTER. Rockets, to playoffs 2003


De colombia, con fanatismo por houston


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Francis didn't want to play with the Grizzles, in part cause of Bibby, he would have beef with the Rockets too if they had Cassell.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Letting Horry go. In the Past 10 years Horry has played in and won 5 Championships. I argue that he might be the winning factor a team needs to go over the hump.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Francis didn't want to play with the Grizzles, in part cause of Bibby, he would have beef with the Rockets too if they had Cassell.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, what's with that? He's a really good player, but he has an ego too big for his own good. I mean, the rockets haven't been doing much better than the Grizz.-_-''' And oh look, Bibby now has a shot of winning the championship and MVP, while Francis is still playing on a team that is still trying to rebuild.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, what's with that? He's a really good player, but he has an ego too big for his own good. I mean, the rockets haven't been doing much better than the Grizz.-_-''' And oh look, Bibby now has a shot of winning the championship and MVP, while Francis is still playing on a team that is still trying to rebuild.


Bibby was also thrown into a team that was already great, there's a difference between that and having half your team injured.


----------



## DAMAGED KINGDOM (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketsInFlight</b>!
> 
> ...Imagine getting Francis, Marion, Artest, and Thomas is one draft! ...


That would've been cool, but then the Rockets probably wouldn't have Yao now.


----------



## DAMAGED KINGDOM (Oct 2, 2002)

I think the worst move was not making a deal to get the #3 pick from Portland in the '84 draft. I think it would've been Drexler + #3 for Sampson. Imagine the eventual lineup looking something like this:

PG- Smith/ Cassel
SG- Jordan (#3 pick)  
SF- Drexler
PF- Thorpe/ Horry
C- Dream

DAMN! :devil:


----------

